# Will I get pinged if...



## Terrance (Jul 8, 2015)

If I'm using another app while I'm logged in, ya know, to pass the time and stuff, what happens when I get pinged? Will it make noise and freak out, easily making me aware I got pinged? Will it be a subtle message in the blue bar at the top of my screen? What?


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes, it will pop up as normal... but, if you're using the keyboard chances are you'll accept the call, whether you meant to or not.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

But if your phone is lagging for some reason, like downloading an email when a ping comes in, say bye bye as it goes to another driver and your acceptance rating takes a hit too.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

I would suggest using a tablet or something else for between-ride entertainment.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I watch Netflix between pings and my acceptance is 100%.


----------



## Terrance (Jul 8, 2015)

limepro said:


> I watch Netflix between pings and my acceptance is 100%.


Are you Watching Netflix on the same device your using Uber on?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Terrance said:


> Are you Watching Netflix on the same device your using Uber on?


I wouldn't say it if I weren't.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

An under powered device can have trouble popping the ping up fast enough. Most modern devices have no issues.

Uber will go offline if in the background too long, so you can play with other apps in spurts of a few minutes at a time.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> An under powered device can have trouble popping the ping up fast enough. Most modern devices have no issues.
> 
> Uber will go offline if in the background too long, so you can play with other apps in spurts of a few minutes at a time.


I get a notification above any window asking if I want to stay online, just gotta hit stay online.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

How is it watching a movie, when every 10 minutes it chimes saying will go off line soon. ?

I never have to press stay on line but have go back to the app.


----------

